# Studying Tip and review on Carol Buck V. AAPC 2012 study guides



## Summit0720 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Studying Tip and review on Carol Buck V. AAPC 2014 study guides*

Hi everyone! I'm in the process of studying for the Dec 2014 CPC Exam.


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 27, 2012)

cs1130 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in the process of studying for the March 2012 CPC Exam. This will be my second time taking this exam. I am SO desperate to pass this exam. am student trying to afford my way though law school. I believe obtaining this certification will open up so many job opportunities and better pay... I've been qualified for a few positions as coder due to my experience but it requires a certification... I need your help...
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it if you can give me some feedbacks, Here are some question that I would like to know..
> -tips and advices about studying for this exam.
> ...



When I was studying for my CPC in 2010 I ordered both the Carol Buck review and the AAPC study guide, only to find they were the same book.  AAPC rebranded the book with their logo.

Laureen's CPC Blitz is fantastic. In fact, if you are on a limited budget and can only afford to purchase one review, I would recommend hers. Since you have already taken the test once, you know what to expect. Her tips on time management alone could make the difference between passing or failing. She also provides tips on marking up your CPT manual to make things easier to find.

As far as using the previous year's books. While it may be allowed, I wouldn't recommend it. I read somewhere on this forum that someone estimated that perhaps 10% of the exam specifically involve current year codes. If that's true, using last year's books automatically puts you at a 15 question disadvantage where you'll have to use your best guess.


----------



## Summit0720 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Mark, Thanks for your feedback. I looked into CPC blitz, the cost of the review is $240.. which, is kind of out of my budget.... What was your experience like with Laureen's CPC Blitz DVD? Does she go in depth with the codings and guidelines?  I was wondering, if you had to recommend only one book, between Carol Bucks CPC review and AAPC study guide, which one would you suggest? Do you highly recommend the CPC Blitz rather than the review books?  I am desperate to pass this exam, and wiling to pay extra money to buy the DVD...although, it will hurt me a little bit financially.. What did you do to pass this exam?  Thanks you again Mark! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## candiceibarra (Jan 29, 2012)

you should visit this website www.coderclass.com they have online classes and boot camps for the CPC Exam. They have a high pass rate. Good Luck!!!


----------



## medcoders (Jan 30, 2012)

Carol, I have both the AAPC study guide and the Blitz DVDs. The DVDs are good for they point out how to mark up the CPT book. I was putting off on the book but thought I better get it. The book is some of the repeat information, but then again the book goes into more detail of what things are. Also I learned a few things from the book that I did not from the DVDs. Between the two, I highly recommend the DVDs. Information from that stands out more, also Laureen does have some sample videos on youtube.com I am taking my exam this Saturday for the first time. No clue how I think I will do.
Hope this helps..  

Sue


----------



## aimie (Jan 30, 2012)

*exam review class-namas*

I used the aapc guide iliked the book better but use what ever source could help you pass


----------



## vwash (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi cs1130, 

I passed the CPC exam on my third try so I can understanding the anxiety you are feeling.     I personally recommend the Carol J Buck Study guide.  I used the 2011 version to pass the CPC exam last year.  If it wasn't for that book, I probably would not have passed.  The reason I recommend it is because of the valuable practice test(S) it contains!!!  If the 2012 is like the 2011 version, it should have 3 practice test which all have 150 questions just like the actual CPC exam.  Two of the tests are on the accompanying CD and are timed.  The third test is in the back of the book.  

The first two tests are the exact same test.  It is recommended to take the first test before you start studying to see what you need to work on.  Then take the same test after you're done studying to gauge your improvement.  The final exam is in the back.  Now, that's how you are suppose to do it, but I did it a little differently because I was pressed for time.  But the bottom line is, if anything, it will help you to relax during the actual test.   Set aside a 5hr 40min uninterrupted block of time to take the practice testS and act as if you are taking the real test.   

Also, a side note that really helped me.  *WEAR A DIGITAL WATCH WITH A STOP WATCH!! *(Walmart, $7.00)  Oh my goodness, I can not tell you how glad I was to have that watch.  When the test started, I hit my timer so I knew exactly how much time was left.  It was better that looking at the wall clock and trying to figure out in my head how much time was left.  

*ALSO, CHEW SOME GUM and don't forget to breathe!!!  *That will help you calm down during the test too.  Hopefully this is helpful.  Have a great day okay!!!!


----------



## sherlock0272 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a professor that instructs coding and billing and a CPC review class.  I find Bucks review helpfull but AAPC does have sample tests on line with rationals for about $75.  I suggest the 3 sets of 50 questions, although I do not know if they have been updated for 2012.  We have experienced an 80% pass rate with Buck's review book and 5 week guideline review course.  I would stress 1 major thing to remember, 

IT'S ABOUT THE GUIDELINES; READ THEM, SLEEP WITH THEM, AND TAB THEM!  If you can narrow things to 2 possible answers, the guidelines will give you the correct 1.

I agree,you need the new coding books because they update the test with new material. 

Good luck! if you are in the CT area, I'm happy to tutor you.


----------



## thesnachael (Mar 7, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking what was your score the first and second time. i took it the second time a few days ago and got the same score, i had purchased the aapc study guide and the practice tests. I thought i did well on those, i didnt really like the study guide book. I really need to pass it this time around. I noticed that i only had about 3 of the same categories the second time around. But i felt the second time around was much easier, but apparently not. I am looking into the carol buck books. 




vwash said:


> Hi cs1130,
> 
> I passed the CPC exam on my third try so I can understanding the anxiety you are feeling.     I personally recommend the Carol J Buck Study guide.  I used the 2011 version to pass the CPC exam last year.  If it wasn't for that book, I probably would not have passed.  The reason I recommend it is because of the valuable practice test(S) it contains!!!  If the 2012 is like the 2011 version, it should have 3 practice test which all have 150 questions just like the actual CPC exam.  Two of the tests are on the accompanying CD and are timed.  The third test is in the back of the book.
> 
> ...


----------

